# iloverascal's journal :)



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in band too, I play the trumpet, what do you play?


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

I play the trombone  I love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

